# Is it worth it?



## aaronnorth (11 Jul 2008)

Hi guys,

i have the reg with solenoid etc from aquatic magic, should i cut the plug off and fit a 3 pin or should i buy an adapter?

just worried incase it doesnt work.  :?


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> i have the reg with solenoid etc from aquatic magic, should i cut the plug off and fit a 3 pin or should i buy an adapter?
> just worried incase it doesnt work.  :?


Better to buy an adapter or you will void the warranty!


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jul 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what i'm worried about, do they sell them in wilko's? I am going down town tomorrow, which places stock them and do you know where the plug is from like Europe etc. It is a 2 pin but they are flat (from Malysia)

I bought Europe but it is the wrong one


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Thats what i'm worried about, do they sell them in wilko's? I am going down town tomorrow, which places stock them and do you know where the plug is from like Europe etc. It is a 2 pin but they are flat (from Malysia)
> I bought Europe but it is the wrong one


Sounds like its the same as the US style plug, just don't buy one that says "shavers only"


----------



## JamesM (11 Jul 2008)

If its like that, its fine for round and flat pins. These are available from Argos for around Â£3 for two.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jul 2008)

It is like this:

http://www.lakewoodconferences.com/dire ... r_Wire.jpg

it is found in these countries!:

American Samoa, Anguilla, Antigua, Aruba, Bahamas, Bangladesh, Barbados, Bermuda, Bolivia, Brazil, Cambodia, Canada, Cayman Islands, China (without holes in blades and slightly shorter blades), Colombia, Costa Rica, Cuba, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guam, Guatemala, Guyana, Haiti, Honduras, Jamaica, Japan, Laos, Lebanon, Liberia, Maldives, Mexico, Micronesia, Montserrat, Netherlands Antilles, Nicaragua, Niger, Okinawa, Panama, Peru, Philippines, Puerto Rico, St. Vincent, Saudi Arabia, Tahiti, Taiwan, Thailand, United States, Venezuela, Vietnam, Virgin Islands (U.S.& British), Yemen.


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Jul 2008)

For a more robust solution you can order a permenent connector that will grasp the plug making it a more secure connection.  They sell them here and will arrive in one or two working days.  I these one both my solenoid plugs that are designed for those with transformers and they work almost as well as if they were British plugs.


----------



## JamesM (12 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> It is like this:
> 
> http://www.lakewoodconferences.com/dire ... r_Wire.jpg
> 
> ...


Aaron, read my post above - the adapters for this are available in Argos!  Go there, buy some, plug in and forget about it


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jul 2008)

the image ou gave is for shavers and LD says dont buy one that says shavers only? 

I could of got one of those earlier, i was in town!


----------



## JamesM (12 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> the image ou gave is for shavers and LD says dont buy one that says shavers only?
> 
> I could of got one of those earlier, i was in town!


Mate, its fine. I've got 4 of them on the go - 2 for my german tetratec filters, two for regulators.


----------



## chriscrook4750 (16 Oct 2009)

your local pound shop


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Oct 2009)

chriscrook4750 said:
			
		

> your local pound shop



old thread   :!:


----------

